# Favorite FO supplier



## Ann Marie (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi!

I just have been testing a lot of different places for Fragrance oil and was wondering which supplier you think has the best smelling, highest quality oils in general. 

Thanks, Ann Marie


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 4, 2013)

That could be a loaded question.. And will def vary I'm guessing. 

I've not tried them all but after several years I've settled with fragrances from WSP (strongest and best I think for some varieties, but also overpriced at times), natures garden (many good ones from here, about 30 I have at any given time and well priced),  Peak (small inventory but good overall), brambleberry (newer for me last year or so but liking more), and Sweet Cakes I get a few from.. Like their naturals.

Hth's .. Just my opinions.


----------



## Stakie (Sep 4, 2013)

I have not tried them all, so I can't really answer. However, I can say I have tried WSP and the ones I got were/are fantastic. =3


----------



## innerdiva73 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nature Garden, Just Scents (Great Prices especially their Bodacious Buys), WSP (Very Pricey)


----------



## judymoody (Sep 4, 2013)

I do mostly EO but for FO I like The Scent Works, AHRE, Brambleberry and Peak Candle.  Probably in that order for scent quality.  AHRE and Peak Candle have good prices and frequent sales and ship really fast.  The Scent Works and Brambleberry are pricier.

I love Southern Soapers, the fragrances are now being sold under the name of Soapalooza.

I was less impressed by Nature's Garden, WSP, Bitter Creek, Elements B&B, NDA, Camden Grey, Southern Garden Scents and Day Star.  I probably tried 6 or 8 samples from each (ones that were recommended on the Soap Scent Review Board) and only liked a relatively small % of them so I decided to go elsewhere.

Everybody's nose is different so your mileage may vary.


----------



## lsg (Sep 4, 2013)

Wholesale Supplies Plus and Bramble Berry.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm still new to soaping, so I'm only buying the smallest bottles available, and only ones that have reviews, so that I know whether to expect acceleration or discoloration. I like that NG has that information, and their shipping is quick, but their oils might not be as strong as some. I love the things I get from BB, but it takes forever to get them. Of course, I am on the other side of the country from them!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 4, 2013)

natures Garden and makesscents


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 5, 2013)

judymoody said:


> I was less impressed by Nature's Garden



It's really hit or miss. I had no problem with testing over a looong time, as all my recipes have to go through a safety assessment and I need to do extensive testing myself anyway before I'm comfortable with spending money on that.
It has been a bit of a pita, but now I know what scents work, I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## renata (Sep 5, 2013)

What do you think about The Soap Kitchen FO?


----------



## Paintguru (Sep 5, 2013)

My problem is, I tend to like them all!  Started with WSP, but as it has been mentioned, they are pretty pricey, especially as you go up in size.  I've also ordered from NG and Save on Scents.  Haven't soaped with them all yet (as others around here, I have quite the collection), but most smell pretty good OOB.  I definitely like the ones with larger selections, because as I narrow down my "likes", I'd prefer to order from just 1-2 places instead of having to order from 4-5!


----------



## FGOriold (Sep 5, 2013)

Brambleberry and Elements Bath and Body


----------



## Ann Marie (Sep 5, 2013)

Ann Marie said:


> because as I narrow down my "likes", I'd prefer to order from just 1-2 places instead of having to order from 4-5!/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Chris, my sentiments exactly.:smile:


----------



## nebetmiw (Sep 7, 2013)

I have used Southern Soapers because they are close to me.  Now called Soapazoola.  They do not have alot of scents but the strenght is there and inventory is growing as she has new formulas made up.  I have also used BB.  But shipping for me from BB on the East side of the USA is way too high.  Both have good scents but I will stick with Soapazoola because it is close and I do not have to pay high shipping from CA.  Most company's carry same scents but each will have unquie ones too.


----------



## MKRainville (Sep 7, 2013)

Brambleberry, Natures Garden 

I like their customer service too.


----------



## tkine (Sep 14, 2013)

Ann Marie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just have been testing a lot of different places for Fragrance oil and was wondering which supplier you think has the best smelling, highest quality oils in general.
> 
> Thanks, Ann Marie



I like Candle Science, Peak, Indiana Candle Supply, Aztec Candle & Soaping Supplies, WSP.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 19, 2013)

So far I've had the most success with my purchases from Nature's Garden since the reviews have been accurate. No problems with any I've purchased.  Not as much luck with WSP.  I like BB just don't buy any of their sample packs because you'll get some in the box that you can't use. (scent disappears, morphs, etc in cp).  Stick with single purchases that have been reviewed.  Bought a bunch of sample sizes from JustScents but haven't used any yet.  The OOB scents smell nice so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 14, 2013)

It's interesting how everyone has different experiences, I had great experience with WSP,  except for the price. I recently tried Natures Garden, and I was very disappointed in a couple of FO's. The customer service was great until I called to let them know that I wasn't happy. I wasn't treated very well at all, they never even bothered to get back to me after I contacted them three times, and they were less than professional. I will try one more time, since it might have been my selections that weren't the best, and maybe they had a bad day.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm another for Nature's Garden. I've had pretty good luck with their fragrances though I've had a handful of bomb outs that didn't last or work.  I also like Peak, Symphony Scents has a couple I use and love, I also like Brambleberry though it takes way too long to get to me.  I use to order from WSP but their prices on a lot of their fragrances have gotten way out of control.  I do order other items from them.


----------



## Paintguru (Oct 14, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I'm another for Nature's Garden. I've had pretty good luck with their fragrances though I've had a handful of bomb outs that didn't last or work.  I also like Peak, Symphony Scents has a couple I use and love, I also like Brambleberry though it takes way too long to get to me.  I use to order from WSP but their prices on a lot of their fragrances have gotten way out of control.  I do order other items from them.



Same here on most counts.  I'm amazed how slow Brambleberry is.  I didn't order FOs, just some individual silicone molds, and they still haven't shipped 3-4 days later.  WSP is great for oils and a few other things IMO, but they've gone off the deep end on FOs.  I think I've settled in on using Nature's Garden for most of my scents going forward.  Good prices and selection.  Time will tell if the reviews lead me true or astray.


----------



## bonnyny (Oct 15, 2013)

MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) and Brambleberry, to me, have had the richest smelling FOs that don't quit or fade. It takes 2 weeks to get them, being on the east coast, so just have to plan ahead!


----------

